# [risolto]orologio avanti di due ore

## simone-27

Ho appena scoperto che il mio orologio è avanti di due ore, e non so dirvi da quando perche appunto me ne sono accorto adesso!! 

questo è l' /etc/conf.d/clock, non mi sembra presenti niente di tanto particolare!!

```

CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Rome"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"

```

Last edited by simone-27 on Fri May 18, 2007 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Cambia 

```
CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no" 
```

in

```
CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes" 
```

poi rimuovi 

```
/etc/adjtime
```

e sincronizza l'ora.

----------

## simone-27

ok fatto, ma per quale motivo è cambiata?qualche aggiornamento?

----------

## gutter

Se hai risolto per favore metti il tag [Risolto].

----------

## Scen

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> ok fatto, ma per quale motivo è cambiata?qualche aggiornamento?

 

Per caso la tua macchina è in dual boot con un altro sistema operativo, es. Windows?

----------

## simone-27

Si è in dual boot con xp...ma comunque lo è sempre stata!!E non ti so dire se sono state fatte strane operazioni con xp perche solitamenti lo usa mio fratello. ed ha 7 anni!!

Aggiungo il tag risolto...grassie...

----------

## Scen

Se sei in dual boot con Windows XP devi mettere

```

CLOCK="local"

```

altrimenti, ogni volta che riavvierai il sistema con Windows da Linux, o viceversa, ti troverai con l'orario sballato.

Per maggiori informazioni leggi qua  :Wink: 

----------

